# Sundown sat 2/11 night?



## 2knees (Feb 10, 2012)

anyone want to go ski the 2 - 4 predicted tomorrow?  I'll be out.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 10, 2012)

probably there but earlier in the day.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 10, 2012)

what time you thinking?  I was going to try to get there by 3ish as I hate night skiing but I may have trouble doing that.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 10, 2012)

not sure yet. depends on which, if any, kids want to go with me.  if i had to guess i'd say 11-3 tomorrow.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 10, 2012)

2knees said:


> what time you thinking?  I was going to try to get there by 3ish as I hate night skiing but I may have trouble doing that.





gmcunni said:


> not sure yet. depends on which, if any, kids want to go with me.  if i had to guess i'd say 11-3 tomorrow.



That sucks you two won't make a connection.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 10, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> That sucks you two won't make a connection.



we'll high five and bro hug on the bridge as we pass each other.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 10, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> we'll high five and bro hug on the bridge as we pass each other.



Secret handshake too?


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 10, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Secret handshake too?



there is a handshake for sundown customers, of which you are no longer.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 10, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> there is a handshake for sundown customers



Is an ass slap considered a hand shake?


----------



## 2knees (Feb 10, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Is an ass slap considered a hand shake?



Why are you mucking up my trips and events thread for some good clean fun at sundown tomorrow?  I will be reporting these posts to the proper authorities......


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 10, 2012)

2knees said:


> Why are you mucking up my trips and events thread for some good clean fun at sundown tomorrow?  I will be reporting these posts to the proper authorities......



I'm terribly sorry Mr. Knees, please do not report me to Bvibert. I may be at the mighty Mount Southington with my niece and nephews tomorrow. :hardcore:

Will you be in attendance at Bleachers tonight?


----------



## 2knees (Feb 10, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I'm terribly sorry Mr. Knees, please do not report me to Bvibert. I may be at the mighty Mount Southington with my niece and nephews tomorrow. :hardcore:
> 
> Will you be in attendance at Bleachers tonight?



This place has gotten out of control lately.  Are you following the guidelines set forth in the HOW TO POST A TRIP REPORT thread?  Do  I need to review your formats?

would love to go to bleachers but big dee is doing the graveyard shift.  bring the party back to my house afterwards.  I'll be up with my neighbor......


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 10, 2012)

2knees said:


> This place has gotten out of control lately.  Are you following the guidelines set forth in the HOW TO POST A TRIP REPORT thread?  Do  I need to review your formats?
> 
> would love to go to bleachers but big dee is doing the graveyard shift.  bring the party back to my house afterwards.  I'll be up with my neighbor......



What does a trip report have to do with this? I don't post trip reports cause I can't follow  the guidlines.

Send you neighbor to Bleachers since I don't know where you live and I can follow her back!


----------



## Madroch (Feb 10, 2012)

Meh.. snow or not, I'll be there 8:30 to 1:30ish-- later if it is actually snowing....


----------



## 2knees (Feb 10, 2012)

Madroch said:


> Meh.. snow or not, I'll be there 8:30 to 1:30ish-- later if it is actually snowing....




I'll keep an eye out for you.  no ass grabbing involved.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 10, 2012)

2knees said:


> This place has gotten out of control lately.



word!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> word!



x2


----------



## powhunter (Feb 10, 2012)

2knees said:


> anyone want to go ski the 2 - 4 predicted tomorrow?  I'll be out.




The C.L.I.T.S are back together eh??  I will be there @ 6  and drinking copious amonts of beer after

Steveo


----------



## Madroch (Feb 10, 2012)

I'll keep an eye out for 2knees and anyone else around am/early pm- sorry I'll miss the evening crowd-


----------



## Nick (Feb 10, 2012)

Its gonna be white out conditions !!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 11, 2012)

No bumps on nor easter. Only the lower stingeer where comp was.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 11, 2012)

Just saw ALLSKIING lurking around...


----------



## severine (Feb 11, 2012)

Anyone actually going tonight? Steve-o? Say hi if you see me on the bridge. That'll be my fun night at Sundown.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 11, 2012)

I was like one of pavlovs dogs salivating over that forcasted 2 inches..Im out for tonight..Did it snow at all?

Steveo


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 11, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Just saw ALLSKIING lurking around...


I was lurking over on Toms Treat for most of the day teaching....You had to have eyes in the back of your head on that trail today...People flying all over the place on the rails jumps ect. Not the best place for that with all the noobs skiing. Good seeing you B!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 11, 2012)

Good to see you too Dave!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 11, 2012)

ALLSKIING said:


> I was lurking over on Toms Treat for most of the day teaching....You had to have eyes in the back of your head on that trail today...People flying all over the place on the rails jumps ect. Not the best place for that with all the noobs skiing. Good seeing you B!



BTW somebody said a kid jumped from the chair a broke both of his legs...Is this correct???


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 11, 2012)

ALLSKIING said:


> I was lurking over on Toms Treat for most of the day teaching....You had to have eyes in the back of your head on that trail today...People flying all over the place on the rails jumps ect. Not the best place for that with all the noobs skiing. Good seeing you B!



sorry i missed seeing you.  i agree about Toms. it is listed as the easiest way down but with the features installed it attracts a very active crowd.


----------



## planb420 (Feb 11, 2012)

Hurry while its still dumping.....


----------



## planb420 (Feb 11, 2012)

ALLSKIING said:


> Not the best place for that with all the noobs skiing. Good seeing you B!



I completely agree with this, there is nothing I hate more than coming around the corner and seeing 10-15 noobs stacked up ACROSS the top of the trail blocking the entire thing, or seeing them snaking their way side to side along the entire trail. First is this not teaching the kids BAD habits by having them:

1. Block the trail (like they own the whole damn thing)
2. Stand in front of/on features
3. and WORST of all taking their kids on a "Snake" style run through the bottom of the park inbetween all the rails (SUPER DANGEROUS PRACTICE IMO with small/short kids):-o

and then while patiently waiting behind the MASS of kids the instructor looks back and sees the line of snowboarders stacking up and says "Go on ahead guys", to which I would have liked to have replied "Maybe if you would move your students to one side of the trail or the other we could all co-exist, and everyones dayy would go on uninterrupted". Their really was no way to snake inbetween all these kids and strap in...not that any were gonna move for us to get through anyway. All I'm asking is that the instructors use these classes to not only teach skills but also to reinforce good habits/etiquette rather than setting these bad examples.    RANT OVER




ALLSKIING said:


> BTW somebody said a kid jumped from the chair a broke both of his legs...Is this correct???



And seriously...REALLY...SOMEONE TRIED TO JUMP OFF THE LIFT???:dunce:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 12, 2012)

planb420 said:


> I completely agree with this, there is nothing I hate more than coming around the corner and seeing 10-15 noobs stacked up ACROSS the top of the trail blocking the entire thing, or seeing them snaking their way side to side along the entire trail. First is this not teaching the kids BAD habits by having them:
> 
> 1. Block the trail (like they own the whole damn thing)
> 2. Stand in front of/on features
> ...



Tom's Treat is a beginner trail.  Part of teaching kids to ski in control is to have them make big turns to control their speed.  When you put a park on the only top to bottom beginner trail on the mountain this sort of thing is to be expected.  Don't forget that instructors have been taking lessons down Tom's since long before a park was ever put there.  Keeping a group of beginners to the side of the trail simply isn't going to happen.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 12, 2012)

ALLSKIING said:


> BTW somebody said a kid jumped from the chair a broke both of his legs...Is this correct???



I really can't comment.  I will say that I'm not aware of anyone breaking their legs at the mountain yesterday.


----------



## Madroch (Feb 13, 2012)

I heard rumurs of a  lift fall... But won't add to it without any knowledge.  Despite a long lecture to my kids about responsibility code -  right of way, control, and defensive skiing- my son reports  almost being taken out while in JRD by a park skier who flew over his head-not sure how accurate his report is- but  I gotta take him through the park again and give him another lecture about line of sight and landing Zones....just when I think he understands line of sight and blind spots.. Confirms otherwise...he was a little surprised that I came down so hard on him without even asking about whether the park kid followed the code... I told him being in the right is little solace if you are dead.... He was all smiles a little later as he was recognized for having the overall fastest time in the JRD for the previous weeks race... Drove his older  sister over the edge...


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 13, 2012)

How was it 2knees? I texted you Friday night and you never replied


----------



## 2knees (Feb 13, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> How was it 2knees? I texted you Friday night and you never replied



you did?  I didnt receive anything from you.

Didnt ski this weekend.  when i woke up saturday and saw the sun shining, i bagged it.  i didnt see one flake at my house.  BS!!!!


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 13, 2012)

2knees said:


> you did?  I didnt receive anything from you.



You must not like me and gave me a bad number!:flame:


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 17, 2012)

ALLSKIING said:


> BTW somebody said a kid jumped from the chair a broke both of his legs...Is this correct???



_*Boy falls from chairlift at Ski Sundown *
REPUBLICAN-AMERICAN

NEW HARTFORD -- A 7-year-old boy fell from a chairlift at Ski Sundown but escaped serious injury, according to a representative from the ski mountain.

The boy, who was not named by officials because of his age, was taken by ambulance to Connecticut Children's Medical Center in Hartford after a call to Life Star was canceled.
_

even tho cancelled i think the life star chopper did a fly over.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 17, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> _*Boy falls from chairlift at Ski Sundown *
> REPUBLICAN-AMERICAN
> 
> NEW HARTFORD -- A 7-year-old boy fell from a chairlift at Ski Sundown but escaped serious injury, according to a representative from the ski mountain.
> ...



Good to hear they escaped serious injury!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 17, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> even tho cancelled i think the life star chopper did a fly over.



Yes, it did.  They must have called it off at the last minute.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 17, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Yes, it did.  They must have called it off at the last minute.



if it was there, why not just use it.  costs like 10 grand just to get that thing in the air.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 17, 2012)

2knees said:


> if it was there, why not just use it.  costs like 10 grand just to get that thing in the air.



I was thinking the same thing, but I don't know the details.


----------

